# What a Joke



## R-Star

Kobe just got player of the game for some reason.

Eric Dampier deserved it if you ask me. 

Im getting tired of these horrible broadcasts whenever the Lakers are on. They either talk about the lakers with excitment when they have the ball, or lacklusterly talk about the other team while still mostly talking about the Lakers.

They have made a huge deal about how Kobe is putting up numbers in his only 2nd game back, BIG DEAL, its only everyone elses 3rd or 4th game as well.

Get off the Lakers jock.


----------



## chiuondis

they be front runners!


----------



## GNG

The league just needed to give Kobe a "welcome back" present. He had the game-high, but everyone knows that Erick Dampier kept the Warriors in the game by being a bear in the paint. They may not have won, but Dampier alone made the game respectable -- and also had stronger individual stats than anyone on the Laker team. Overplayed that oversized Milk Dud in the purple jersey, anyways.

Even if the Warriors won, the POG would have likely gone to Bryant. Does anyone _really_ think they would have given it to Calbert Cheaney (who has had an excellent season thus far in his own right) under any circumstances?


----------



## Pistolballer

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Erick Dampier deserved that player of the game award. League high in rebounds so far and outplayed that oversized Milk Dud when no one gave him a chance.


i strongly agree


----------



## HKF

The NBA TV game was taken from the LA Lakers FOX broadcasting team feed. So should we really expect an opposing player to get it on a Laker homer broadcast?

This is why I like national games, less homerism (except eh hem Bill Walton  )


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The NBA TV game was taken from the LA Lakers FOX broadcasting team feed. So should we really expect an opposing player to get it on a Laker homer broadcast?
> 
> This is why I like national games, less homerism (except eh hem Bill Walton  )


Ah hah. I was only able to catch a little of the game, and I didn't realize that.

But really, who _isn't_ a Laker homer anymore?


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> But really, who _isn't_ a Laker homer anymore?


Sometimes I am starting to wonder if I'm one.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah hah. I was only able to catch a little of the game, and I didn't realize that.
> 
> But really, who _isn't_ a Laker homer anymore?



[strike]I'm not, I think Shaq is a whiney loud mouthed racist buffoon. I think Kobe is an arrogant ignorant rapist. Karl Malone is a stupid country thug, with a big mouth and not much in between his ears. Rick Fox is a fruit, Devean George is another arrogant talentless buttwipe.[/strike]

The thing I can't stand about Laker Broadcasts is how everytime a Laker does something good the announcers talk it up like he crapped out gold and cured cancer with the some dunk.

However, I am still in shock from watchigna boston game two years ago. I have never heard a more biased account of a game from an announcer. He even criticized the officiating. It was hilarious and weird.

Lets try to keep it more civilized*Petey


----------



## The_Franchise

It's easy not to like the Lakers, same reason it's easy not to like the Yankees, but Dampier did not deserve player of the game. He could have tore down 30 rebounds but if the Warriors still lose by 15, he obviously ISN'T making a player of the game impact. Kobe only took 12 shots and had 5 steals. Those 21 points also happened to be a game high. Dampier had a goliath of a game, but give credit where it is due. Plus with all that has been going on, you know the award will go to him over Shaq.


----------



## Johnny Mac

*shaq puts in a layup with no one guarding him*

Stu Lantz: Oh my goodness, Shaq is on a tear, there is nobody who can stop this guy, hes making it look easy and dominating the warriors! 

*speedy claxton dunks on shaq and malone after crossing up kobe*

Stu Lantz: claxton penetrates into the lane for 2.


----------



## Minstrel

Stu Lantz's job description reads, "Laker homer." If he didn't ride the jock of every Lakers' player, he'd be in dereliction of his duty.

So, go easy on him. He's just doing his job.


----------



## Brian34Cook

OOooohhhhhsahsahsa POG let's celebrate over that and come back the next day.. :shy:


----------



## PauloCatarino

heh, heh!  
I guess it´s payback time from the old Chicago days. THAT was biased TV commentating...


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The NBA TV game was taken from the LA Lakers FOX broadcasting team feed. So should we really expect an opposing player to get it on a Laker homer broadcast?
> 
> This is why I like national games, less homerism (except eh hem Bill Walton  )


I hate watching Laker games... You just want to beg the comentators to remove Phil's, Kobe's, and Shaq's **** from their mouth and watch the game....

Now if its the Mavs... I swear, National Games involve comentators bashing the Mavs for one thing or another.

Now in the NFL, the Boys vs Skins game Chris Collinsworth was ripping the Skins the whole game. It was bad. He would just talk about how stupid it was to come into an NFL game with one banged up QB and another who's never thrown a pass in the NFL...


----------



## "Matt!"

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> heh, heh!
> I guess it´s payback time from the old Chicago days. THAT was biased TV commentating...


MICHAEL JORDAN POWERS THE LAY-UP OVER MUGSEY BOUGUES! PEOPLE THIS IS HISTORY IN THE MAKING!


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Stu Lantz's job description reads, "Laker homer." If he didn't ride the jock of every Lakers' player, he'd be in dereliction of his duty.
> 
> So, go easy on him. He's just doing his job.


I'm a Lakers fan and I can't stand their broadcasting crew. They are the biggest homers west of Chicago. WGN is pretty bad too. They might as well be decked out in Bulls gear. Even though MSG is supposed to be a NY network I think Marv Albert and Walt "Clyde" Frazier do a commendable job at being objective. As a matter of fact, they rip into the Knicks more than they praise them.


----------



## Scuall

I don't know if Kobe deserved POG, but Erick Dampier??? He did a good job rebounding the ball, but had the deer in the headlights look whenever he had the ball in the paint against Shaq. How many 3-4 footers in the paint did he pass up?

I don't think that anyone deserved player of the game in that fiasco.

BTW, about the "homerism: from the announcers. It's a local broadcast. I watched the Phoenix feed from the PHX-LAL game on Saturday and it was the complete opposite. Announcers overly biased against the Lakers.


----------



## compsciguy78

Stu Lantz gets on my nerves now. I used to like him when he was with Chick. Chick would call it as it was. 

Now you have Paul Sunderland, who I think is good, but Stu is awful with Sunderland. He gives him no respect and basically talks over what he says. If Sunderland makes a point, STu will go in another direction or act like what he has to say is more knowledgeable. Stu was riding Chick's jock. Sorry Stu, but its true.


----------



## Duece Duece

Kobe deserved POG. The Lakers waxed the warriors by 15, so no way Dampier should of gotten POG, *PERIOD*


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> Kobe deserved POG. The Lakers waxed the warriors by 15, so no way Dampier should of gotten POG, *PERIOD*


Kobe got POG because of all the media thats going on and because the annoncers are on the Lakers jock. Dont confuse it. Kobes stats were not as good as Dampiers and if Kobe gets a pat on the back for scoring 25 on his second game back, even though thats DOWN from his normal scoring average, then why wouldnt Dampier get some praise for turning his career around and becoming a legit force in the paint?

Get real Laker fans. The most important player in the game was EDamp. If you took out Kobe or Shaq, the Lakers would have still won, take out Damp and the Lakers would have won by 35.
That sounds like player of the game matterial to me especially playing against the leagues most dominant player.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe got POG because of all the media thats going on and because the annoncers are on the Lakers jock. Dont confuse it. Kobes stats were not as good as Dampiers and if Kobe gets a pat on the back for scoring 25 on his second game back, even though thats DOWN from his normal scoring average, then why wouldnt Dampier get some praise for turning his career around and becoming a legit force in the paint?
> 
> Get real Laker fans. The most important player in the game was EDamp. If you took out Kobe or Shaq, the Lakers would have still won, take out Damp and the Lakers would have won by 35.
> That sounds like player of the game matterial to me especially playing against the leagues most dominant player.


I already said it was a Laker team broadcast, not a Warrior broadcast. This whole point is moot. They weren't going to give it to an opposing player unless he dropped 20 and 20 on them or 40 points. You know this yet you're arguing it anyway, why?


----------



## Sean

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe got POG because of all the media thats going on and because the annoncers are on the Lakers jock. Dont confuse it. Kobes stats were not as good as Dampiers and if Kobe gets a pat on the back for scoring 25 on his second game back, even though thats DOWN from his normal scoring average, then why wouldnt Dampier get some praise for turning his career around and becoming a legit force in the paint?
> 
> Get real Laker fans. The most important player in the game was EDamp. If you took out Kobe or Shaq, the Lakers would have still won, take out Damp and the Lakers would have won by 35.
> That sounds like player of the game matterial to me especially playing against the leagues most dominant player.


not true R-star, there have been times where Stu has given the POG to an opposing player, especially when that opposing player does what Damp did in a *W* for their team. If the Warriors won yesterdsay, Stu would have easily given it to Dampier.

newmessiah is 100% correct. Remember you were watching the home broadcast of the Lakers, not the warriors team.


----------



## jokeaward

It kind of gets on my nerves when a losing player gets POG. But not really if they're on a crappy team.

I wouldn't really give extra consideration to Kobe because of off-the-court stuff. Basketball is his job. He's got a contract. But 21 and 5 steals is enough. Plus it was in LA.

Dampier gets a selling game for FA, and he definitely outdid Shaq.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> The most important player in the game was EDamp. If you took out Kobe or Shaq, the Lakers would have still won, take out Damp and the Lakers would have won by 35.





> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> It's easy not to like the Lakers, same reason it's easy not to like the Yankees, but Dampier did not deserve player of the game. He could have tore down 30 rebounds but if the Warriors still lose by 15, he obviously ISN'T making a player of the game impact. Kobe only took 12 shots and had 5 steals. Those 21 points also happened to be a game high. Dampier had a goliath of a game, but give credit where it is due. Plus with all that has been going on, you know the award will go to him over Shaq.


Try and understand what a player of the game is. Not a great performance on the losing team when there were plenty of commendable performances on the *winning* team.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> *shaq puts in a layup with no one guarding him*
> 
> Stu Lantz: Oh my goodness, Shaq is on a tear, there is nobody who can stop this guy, hes making it look easy and dominating the warriors!
> 
> *speedy claxton dunks on shaq and malone after crossing up kobe*
> 
> Stu Lantz: claxton penetrates into the lane for 2.


Perfect.


----------



## Duece Duece

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe got POG because of all the media thats going on and because the annoncers are on the Lakers jock. Dont confuse it. Kobes stats were not as good as Dampiers and if Kobe gets a pat on the back for scoring 25 on his second game back, even though thats DOWN from his normal scoring average, then why wouldnt Dampier get some praise for turning his career around and becoming a legit force in the paint?
> 
> Get real Laker fans. The most important player in the game was EDamp. If you took out Kobe or Shaq, the Lakers would have still won, take out Damp and the Lakers would have won by 35.
> That sounds like player of the game matterial to me especially playing against the leagues most dominant player.




Kobe got player of the game,*SO WHAT*. If Kobe would of scored 45, and Dampier put up the same numbers and Warriors win, He would of gotten POG. Thats just how it is. If your team wins, more than likely the player who played the best for the winning team will get POG.


----------



## R-Star

You all put up some good points so I could be in the wrong here. 50% of the games you get to see in Canada if you don't have league pass is the Lakers so it goes without saying that within the last 4 years I've grown very tired of endless bandwagoning by annoncers, which has probably made me bias.

Ill give this one to you guys.


----------

